# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Yang the big winner of IA Caucus

## Distribute The Swamp

America needs a President that understands technology.  If more of the Democrats were Yang Ganged, the voting tech would've been top notch and results would've been processed and reported promptly.

Ron Paul used to campaign on ideas espoused by Martin Luther King Jr., and so does Andrew Yang with the idea of the freedom dividend.  Yang is already on the plane to New Hampshire.  He's gonna catch on there, I'm telling you.

----------


## eleganz

lmao.

Never understood why Yang thought libertarians would like his fake-libertarian UBI.

But welcome to RPF!

----------


## oyarde

Welcome to RPF . Like iowa ,NH top two places will go to sanders and the other guy . Biden is toast . Not sure how long warren will stick around to finish third , after awhile spending the money does not make sense. So going into the third and fourth states this could easily be a two person race to see who loses to trump 50 1/2 percent to 49 1/2 percent after billions are wasted .

----------

